
The Anti-Democratic Worldview of Steve Bannon and Peter Thiel - sebii
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/11/donald-trump-steve-bannon-peter-thiel-214490
======
Neliquat
Man, I am so curious about this, but only conjecture is offered. We need to
wait and see on much of this.

